
Hardware is sexy, but it's software that matters - milen
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2016/10/hardware-is-sexy-but-its-software-that-matters.html
======
DavidWanjiru
I guess it depends. In some cases, it's easily obvious how software matters,
as was the case with Visicalc, but with something like cars or aeroplanes,
it's mostly been about the hardware. With self-driving cars, the software is
again going to be of massive importance, but up until now, it's the hardware
that's mattered.

